# new speedometer on x-trail facelift



## dariuszegrean (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello, i am new to this forum, i am wondering if anyone thought of this before, but i want to ask a question here, . I have an 2008 x-trail 2.0 dci, elegance, and i am wondering if the new speedometer from the 2010 facelift can be fitted in my 2008 x-trail? It's a lot nicer. had anyone tried this? Thanks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The answer is no. Completely different wiring set-up between the 2 models will make this impossible to achieve.


----------



## dariuszegrean (Feb 25, 2012)

thanks a lot


----------

